# Coding and Billing Position Open in Chapel Hill



## lnbryant (Apr 12, 2012)

Small Private Practice has an opening for a Medical Billing Position. Applicant must have CPC and billing experience. This is a full-time in office position with benefits. Pay is very competetive and dependent on experience. Ideal candidate will have excellent communication skills, knowledge of CPT, ICD-9, E/M, and procedural coding, knowledge of claims submission, follow up/aging, denials/appeals, ability to work independantly, accurately, and efficiently. As this is a small office, EMR has not yet been implemented. Applicant will be key in this transition so experience, flexibility, ability to adapt and learn new skills is a requirement as well.

Responsibilities of position include but are not limited to

-Entry of charges and payments, claims submissions and corrections, denials/aging, patient billing.

-Insurance verification and pre-auth as needed

-Answer patient billing inquiries

-Query physicians as needed for billing clarification, update physicians and staff regularly on coding/billing changes or issues that arise.

-Track weekly collections and update systems/processes as necessary for better collections or work-flow.



Please send resume to position727@gmail.com


----------

